# fault code p1273



## alan fabris (Apr 10, 2014)

hello all this is my first post and i hope i have put it in the right place.i have spent a while looking on here about the problem i have got but still no joy.
i have a x trail sve dci 05 reg 2.2 L.the problem i have is it goes in limp mode then the code it shows is p1273 which i think is the air mass sensor. i have change it car when good for 3 weeks and now the code as come back.so i changed it again but we no joy still comes up as p1273 hope you guys can help
thanks alan


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
I am a bit confused, did you change the mass air flow meter or did you change the front oxygen sensor?
P1273 Nissan - Air Fuel Ratio Sensor 1 Lean Shift Monitoring Bank 1
Possible causes
- Faulty Air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor 1 Bank 1
- Faulty Air fuel ratio (A/F) sensor 1 heater Bank 1
- Fuel pressure
- Faulty Fuel injector
- Intake air leaks
- Faulty Air Flow Meter

Could be head gasket leak, possibly bad catalytic converter


----------



## Tvilayhane (Aug 1, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but did you ever figure the issue and have it resolved?


----------

